# unsure if right area, those chips for ecu



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

From what i have read, those are legit. It is remapping the fuel-air ratio giving it a different mixture causing a small gain in Horsepower.

I am not looking for opinions, i am looking for people with this mod to confirm what it does do.....has anyone installed this mod?

Please dont bash the thread, only looking for testimonials. Thanks


if not in right area, plz move


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there are no chips for nissan cars dude. I could have sworn we've said this quite a few times.

you can pick up something like a Mines ecu which is fooled around with but there are no "chipped" ecus for skylines that I've ever heard of.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

Are you reffering to EEPROMS and daughterboards? if so yes there are tunning solutions for nissan ECU's. 
-dave




SkylineR33gts said:


> From what i have read, those are legit. It is remapping the fuel-air ratio giving it a different mixture causing a small gain in Horsepower.
> 
> I am not looking for opinions, i am looking for people with this mod to confirm what it does do.....has anyone installed this mod?
> 
> ...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

chimmike said:


> there are no chips for nissan cars dude. I could have sworn we've said this quite a few times.
> 
> you can pick up something like a Mines ecu which is fooled around with but there are no "chipped" ecus for skylines that I've ever heard of.


What? Of course there are!
http://www.powerchipgroup.com/index.asp

Or for a skyline example
http://www.powerchipgroup.com/interact/datasheets/datasheets_two.asp?pid=Nis0057
They are soldered in so you need to send the ecu but they either replace the chip or add a daughterboard

Or my mate Lucas who makes daugterboards for Silvias and Skylines
http://users.bigpond.net.au/araknid/


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

He doesn't have a skyline anyways, but yeah, there are daughterboards or you can have your computer remapped by someone like JWT. Most imports, IIRC, do not have chips you can simply replace, unlike many domestics.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Thats a brave statement. Most imports use exactly the same ecu technology as the domestics. There are many imports that can do direct replacement ecu chips. It completely depends on the style of computer to whether they are pluggable or soldered in. Most of the later ones are soldered but you can always send the ecu away to have it chipped if you really need to.


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

Anyone has a Tuned chip for a stock CA18DET? and can send to me the image (the bin file) of the EPROM?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

ByReaL said:


> Anyone has a Tuned chip for a stock CA18DET? and can send to me the image (the bin file) of the EPROM?


LOL what?! you think you can reprogram the ecu by yourself? Its not like upgrading the bios on a home computer....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Do you know what you are talking about Psch91? Its pretty straight forward actually especially if all you are doing is changing parameters like AFM resolution and injector size.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> Do you know what you are talking about Psch91? Its pretty straight forward actually especially if all you are doing is changing parameters like AFM resolution and injector size.


I dont particularly know the extent of upgrading an ECU, but if you have to send it in to the company to have it reflashed, I sure dont think you could just get the "image/bin file," connect your computer and reflash the ECU yourself. I have never seen an ecu image file online...


----------



## cozzmo (Sep 16, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> I dont particularly know the extent of upgrading an ECU, but if you have to send it in to the company to have it reflashed, I sure dont think you could just get the "image/bin file," connect your computer and reflash the ECU yourself. I have never seen an ecu image file online...



The daugtherboards that run extra EPROMs can be upgraded/programmed by the use of a simple BIN file that is "burned" to the EPROM. However, its pretty much a BAD idea to just get someone else's map and ues it on your car without checking exactly what the map changes and knowing your own fuel ratios to see if the map might be a little too agressive. There are maps freely downloadable (on jap sites) for S13/14/15 GTIR 180SX etc... but i'd never really trust a map unless i modded it myself.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

actually it is very straight foward to reprogram most if not any obd1 and - ecu... ive been working on finding maps and values out of some ecu myself... if you know the K value and wich are the fuel maps... you can easely upgrade for bigger injectors and different mafs...on the skyline and 300zx it is even easier to change from 2 pop to 1 maf only just by changing only 1 value in the bin file... the best thing to do is 

1: get yourself a reprogrammed ecu by JWT thats is made for the mods you got.

2: get someone who knows how to reprogram ecu to tune yours for your mods (same thing as JWT mostly)

3: have someone tune your ecu with an eprom emulator and a wideband O2 than install a burned chip.

Other than this you can install the SAFC and still have it tuned with a wideband and get almost same result... IMO having the chip replaced is the way go but unless you know how to do it yourself i would let that option to the pros.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> I dont particularly know the extent of upgrading an ECU, but if you have to send it in to the company to have it reflashed, I sure dont think you could just get the "image/bin file," connect your computer and reflash the ECU yourself. I have never seen an ecu image file online...


You may need a daughterboard for some ECU's but this is exactly what you do.


----------

